# [SOLVED] Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

I've recently downloaded Sherlock Holmes - Crimes and Punishment game that was repacked by blackbox. when i was opened the game it says "Graphics card which is installed on this machine is not suported." How do i play this game with Intel HD 4000 video card?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000*

according to the games site it will run on a hd 4000. update your drivers to the latest version.


----------



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes I did updated. Is there any settings I should change or any patch?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000*

even though the message says graphics card are you sure your cpu and RAM are up to running the game?

have you contacted blackbox to say you cant run it?


----------



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

I have i5 3rd generation 2.5 CPU and 6GB DDR3 ram.

Yes I have contacted blackbox, but I haven't got the reply yet.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000*

the minimum gpu for the game is a HD 3850 so you should be able to run it.

do you have a proper graphics card you could try?

are you running it on windows 7?


----------



## barosak (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000*

I have got this problem too. I found this: Resolvendo erro "Graphics card which is installed on this machine is not supported" - YouTube but this is only for Nvidia cards, but i have AMD Radeon card. Please help


----------



## barosak (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000*

Oh, this is fixed my problem

Right-click the game's shortcut, select Properties, click the Shortcut tab and add " -nosettingslimit" to the Target line (note the space and -), then relaunch the game.

Fix graphic card not supported-Sherlock Holmes : Crimes And Punishment - YouTube


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000*

well done, please mark thread solved


----------



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Crimes and punishment didn't work on intel HD 4000*

Thank you


----------

